# GUI in einer JavaEE Anwendung



## OnDemand (2. Feb 2015)

Moin zusammen,

hab eine Frage zur GUI Erzeugung. Gibt es einen einfacheren Weg (Framework, etc) um eine GUI für eine Browseranwendung zu erstllen? In meinem Buch ist das alles händisch mit html tags und einem Output. Aber ich vermute mal, dass es in der Praxis sicherlich auch eine Vereinfachung gibt oder?

Besten Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Joose (2. Feb 2015)

Was ist für dich eine Vereinfachung? "Klicki-Klacki GUI Builder"?

Es gibt Frameworks die bieten auch eigene Möglichkeiten GUIs zu definieren. Zum Beispiel Vaadin, dort kannst du wie in Swing ganz einfach Panels und Layouts definieren und mit alle möglichen Komponenten füllen.


----------



## OnDemand (2. Feb 2015)

Hi, ja irgendwas einfaches. Derzeit bin ich am lernen und es wird jedes html-Tag mit einem Printwriter ausgegeben, dass geht sicherlich auch einfacher oder?! Zumal ich auch nicht die hyper HTML-Kentnisse habe um da sonst wie schöne Seiten zu erstellen und ehrlich gesagt will ich nicht noch html intensiv lernen müssen. Sonst such ich mir jemanden fürs html 

Edit: Vaadin sieht gut aus!!! Hatte mir auch schon GWT angeschaut, aber dann doch entschieden JavaEE und nicht GWT zu nutzen.
Gibt es für Vaadin auch n Klicki-Klacki-Gui-Builder? 

Für paar Buttons und so würde das mit Sicherheit ok sein, solch ein Tool zu nutzen

Edit2: Oh ja es gibt einen GUI Builder...Grad ein interessantes Video gefunden, wen es auch interessiert: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWrkinZkKjI

Besten Dank für den heißen Tipp!!!


----------



## OnDemand (2. Feb 2015)

Zu früh gefreut, Vaadin läuft nicht ganz rund. Zeigt kein Design-Tab an etc. auch google brachte keine Lösung. Hat noch jemand eine andere Idee, wie man flott eine GUI zaubern kann?

BTW: Cool wäre natürlich auch, wenn dieses GUI-Tool responsitive GUI erstellen kann, sprich Tablet, Smartphones unterstützt


----------



## RoNa (3. Feb 2015)

Hi, der Standard Weg ist JSF . Es ist aber bisschen kompliziert. In meiner Firma nutzen wir verstärkt Spring MVC oder machen es per Hand. Guck Dir bootstrap an.

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Steven Hachel (9. Mrz 2015)

Gucke dir JSF an. Für Bootsrap, angularjs etc. ist wieder eine andere Arbeitsweise von nöten, es sei denn, du hast nen Plan von RestFul und co. 

Mit JSF haste dir fix was zusammen gebastelt... Wenne auf Javascript stehst, nimm halt BS oder Angular.
Bist dann aber frei vom Backend und kannst dir die Daten auch mit nem node.js Server erzeugen lassen.

viele Grüße
Steven


----------



## RoNa (26. Mrz 2015)

Hi, wir setzen von auf Rest oder JAX-RS. Das erklär Einiges. JSF hat damit nix zu tun.


----------

